# Julian Bicycle Festival, Sunday May 15th, 2005



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Registration is now open for the Julian Bicycle Festival. You have a choice of a 22 mile MTB ride or our 56 mile Road ride. Come camp out the night before and mingle with other cyclists. Lots of fun, including hill climb competitions, colorful event T-shirt, rest stops with fruit and Dudley's bread and of course world famous Julian pie and ice cream along with refreshments after the ride.
Go to our web site at www.julianactive.com for more information or to register on line go to this link: http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1208692
We hope to see you there!


----------

